# praise story for the z31 guys



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

my hommie sprays like a 250 shot of nitrous on his vg30 and ita bad mutha fugger its fast with abig rice wing but we dont seem to be abble to kill it its gotten so hot it quite running and them cooled and started and knocked like nobodys buisness for like 5 minuites then ran perfect i luv um


----------

